# Line 6 POD HD-500x or BOSS GT-100?



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys,
I'm late the the digital party, or behind the curve on this new technology, but with the advancements of digital processing I'm seriously thinking of buying one of these processors. I swore I'd never go digital but now I'm thinking it's time.
I play in a gigging cover band and have been lugging around my Orange TH30 and 212, plus pedal board, plus guitars and it's a pain but the price I'll pay to get my tone. I'd love an AxeFX, Helix, or Kemper but I'm not that dedicated to shell out a couple grand for one of those. I am will to dish out the $700 for one of these units however. 
I've watched vids on both and the dual screen on the Boss seems like a sweet feature but I like the tone from the 500x from the vids I've seen. Both sound good actually. I know few of you have the 500x here on the forum already and sound happy with them.
Please sound in on which of these you'd prefer, and why and add any additional units I've missed (must have expression pedal).

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At $700 why not get a used axe fx standard?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

If I came across one for that price I'd definitely jump on it.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't know about the gt-100, but I use a gt-10 and the amp models are not the same as the higher priced models. I use it simply for effects. Id look at the new amplifire 12. It's around that price I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I have the GT-1 and have also used the Pod Hd 500. Well let me tell you about the Pod HD500! If you don't mind hours upon hours of reading and tweaking, then the pod might do it for you. The Pod was really a nightmare. The footswitches on them are horrible, I had one that would always get stuck. Not nice when you are playing a song and you need to change an effect. The usb was another nightmare (plastic) that broke and had to send the unit in to get repaired (one month). Some effects were just plain cheese (chorus) 10 different choruses and not 1 sounded any good. What I did like about it was the Reverbs. 
Now the Gt-1, I friggin love it!! 269.00$ canadian. I spend more time playing than reading and tweaking and it sounds good. If you go over to thegearpage, one guy is using the Gt-1 over his Gt-100. Also on youtube their is a review Boss Gt-1 vs Boss Gt-100.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why don't you rent one for a week from L & M? If you like it, buy one. If you don't, rent the other one and pick the one you like best.

I do like Budda's suggestion, though. If you are patient, you may find one at that price.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Great idea to rent one. I hadn't thought about that.


Slooky said:


> Well let me tell you about the Pod HD500! If you don't mind hours upon hours of reading and tweaking, then the pod might do it for you.


This is good t know because I hate reading instructions! I far prefer intuative gear.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eh its reasonably intuitive.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I just got an 11 rack recently, its about as intuitive as you can ask for. And sounds pretty killer too. Add in a foot controller and its game on. P.s. there is one in the GC classifieds


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I was in the same spot a month or two back. Tried line 6 and some others. Based on price and relative tone realism, at least to my ears, I opted for a boss gt100. For small rooms where my main amp just can't stretch its legs at all, and also for practice and home studio stuff, I find the new boss tones are very close to tube. Not there, but close. I didn't think the line 6 tones were that much better, not worth the additional 1200 smackers.
I run through a clean amp not the PA
Can post a clip if it would help.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

helliott1 said:


> I was in the same spot a month or two back. Tried line 6 and some others. Based on price and relative tone realism, at least to my ears, I opted for a boss gt100.
> Can post a clip if it would help.


That would be great if you could post a clip. Thx


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Ambient patch I created with the Gt-1


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Here are three short ones I created for another online acquaintance. These are all just the GT100 through a clean amp, Mesa TA-15 through a Celestian Greenback equipped open backed cab, single mic up close. No effects other than the GT100. Pickups identified as they all sound a bit different -- the Boss is like a real amp in that regard. Don't know if this will help much but you can at least judge if you agree the unit provides pretty authentic tones. (One GT100 patch is cleanish, the other a little gritty)

Gibson LP with Burstbucker pickups.
https://app.box.com/s/9j00jyj0rtsm78o3xy3v2a0b3wxpp20m


Strat with Fat 50 pickups
https://app.box.com/s/4nxr9jto2cyx5ry2r281imqxxqhdcsz8


Strat with Classic 69 pickups
https://app.box.com/s/28qy6x7rk0g2vzo81wa0ezsan32a9eum


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Now, to throw a wrench into the mix. 

Have you looked at TC Helicon's Voice Live 3? I have had some FX units in the past and liked them very much but this is what I would go to for my next one.

TC Helicon VoiceLive 3 Extreme
VoiceLive 3 - Vocal FX + Guitar FX + Multi Looper | TC-Helicon


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thx for posting those sound clicks Helliot. Those are pretty authentic sounding.

I went to L&M today to rent one of these units and all they had was a Line 6 POD HD400. I cant say that I'm too impressed with the sounds on this thing. I don't know if it's a fair association to compare it to the others or not as I still haven't experienced the 500x or the GT-100 first hand.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Now, to throw a wrench into the mix.
> 
> Have you looked at TC Helicon's Voice Live 3? I have had some FX units in the past and liked them very much but this is what I would go to for my next one.
> 
> ...


This was not on my radar at all. The tones in the first link you posted sound pretty nice. I'd never use the vocal processor tho as I can't sing to save my life! Lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rideski said:


> This was not on my radar at all. The tones in the first link you posted sound pretty nice. *I'd never use the vocal processor tho as I can't sing to save my life! Lol*


That's why I got the vocal processor. I can now carry a note..............................if it's strapped to my back!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Based on my and other posters past experience, don't sell your amps right away. 

Even if you find a modeler you like, gig it a bit first. I found tones that I thought were OK at home just didn't cut it live. And wading through the multiple layers of menus live trying to get what you're missing is a massive pain if you're used to reaching back and turning knobs. That said, lots of people have gone that way and love it. If I were looking again and in that price range, I'd be looking 11 Rack or Amplifire. For what you're doing it's going to be all about the amp models being as good as possible.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have had good results with a Zoom G5N. It currently only has about 9 or 10 amp models but i have found them to sound quite a bit better than the pod HD500 and Boss ME 70/80 i have played with in the past. Really easy to use as well. Only $349 brand new at L&M.

Zoom releases new effects and amps monthly as well as artist made patches.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Based on my and other posters past experience, don't sell your amps right away.
> 
> Even if you find a modeler you like, gig it a bit first. I found tones that I thought were OK at home just didn't cut it live. And wading through the multiple layers of menus live trying to get what you're missing is a massive pain if you're used to reaching back and turning knobs.


Totally. I could see myself getting frustrated with it if I have to sort through it in the middle of a gig. I could set up presets to sort that out however. Just playing with the HD400 that I rented yesterday I was getting frustrated trying to sort it out (finding boosts, and adjusting the levels on presets).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rideski said:


> Totally. I could see myself getting frustrated with it if I have to sort through it in the middle of a gig. I could set up presets to sort that out however. Just playing with the HD400 that I rented yesterday I was getting frustrated trying to sort it out (finding boosts, and adjusting the levels on presets).


I still deal with that with my L6 M9 and I'm only using it for modulation effects. It's still easier to deal with a discrete phaser, chorus and echo pedal than with the models and saving stuff on the fly and all that. While the M9 is pretty straight-forward (they've worked hard at making it like discrete pedals), I still have gotten screwed up under the duress of live performance. And it's impossible to patch around the offending 'effect', you gotta nuke the whole box when it suddenly sounds like a very angry flock of birds attacking every time you try to activate the echo patch (actually situation that happened to me one night - one little regen knob misadjusted LOL).


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Well after watching tonnes of vids and reading as many reviews I've decided to order the Boss GT-1 (not 001). It's based on the same processor as the GT-100 and is only a 1/3 the cost, and size. It's on backorder with L&M so I'll give a review once I have time with it. Thx for al the help guys.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2016)

Rideski said:


> I'll give a review once I have time with it.


I'll be looking forward to that.
I've been thinking of doing the same.
A friend (and fellow member) lent me his ME-50 to try prior to possibly buying.
It was fun to noodle with. 
I didn't like the lag/pause between patch switching.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I'll be looking forward to that.
> I've been thinking of doing the same.
> A friend (and fellow member) lent me his ME-50 to try prior to possibly buying.
> It was fun to noodle with.
> I didn't like the lag/pause between patch switching.


My review of the Gt-1
The lag between patches is 33 ms. If you blink it will be more than 33 ms, so really low. It also has the Slow Gear pedal in it and the Terra Echo. Slow Gear is not made anymore but the Terra Echo pedal is 200$ So for 69 more dollars your getting that and whole lot more. The presets, sounded okay and some were awesome. Tweaking some of the presets made this pedal really come alive. Before you do anything make sure you set your output, it is defaulted to JC-120. I set mine to line/phones as I go through a P.A. If you don't set this up it will sound awful. This pedal is really fun to play around with and sounds fabulous. 269.00=no brainer


----------

